# can you squeeze 5 into a 1br?



## djp (Jun 7, 2008)

I have a request in for a 2br at any of the dVC resorts for jan 10 check in, I am getting a little nervous and beginning to wonder if i should try for a 1 br, but there are 5 of us my wife and I and our 3 girls (10,4,3). Would DVC let us cram in there and get a roll away etc?


----------



## PrettyKitties (Jun 7, 2008)

Its my understanding that DVC is very strict about occupancy limits.  Maybe someone else knows more.
PS - could check the DVC forums on the Disboards - those people know everything about Disney & DVC!


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 7, 2008)

Plus 3 in most DVC 1 bedrooms is a squeeze - 5 and you would be crawling on each other. And they do enforce occupancy so no, don't go for a 1 bedroom.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jun 7, 2008)

DVC villas are on the small side, unless you are at OKW. I'm a DVC owner and was amazed at the size of Marriott's 2br. 

I've got 2 boys(11 and 7) and we get a 2br everytime we go. Big plus in having the 2nd bathroom IMHO.

If you go over to the DIS boards, there is a long ongoing thread about "Max occupancy". I know Dean(Tugger) and some others find that DVC doesn't enforce the "rules" for owners as evenly as possible. 

Here is a direct quote from Dean off the Occupancy thread.

"_You may be OK but I'll tell you that DVC is far more strict on occupancy for exchanges than member reservations. I'd definitely call and ask."_


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 7, 2008)

Even if they do permit it, your 3 kids will have to share the living room sleeper sofa.  Other than OKW, the DVC living rooms have little to no room for an inflatable mattress and these resorts do not have rollaway beds.  Sorry.

New DVC inventory is still being added to II regularly, especially for late summer and early fall vacations.  However, only scattered dates (mostly studios) have been showing so far for next winter.  If your deposit definitely has the trade power for a DVC exchange and you can see availability online (other dates and/or unit sizes), then you still have a very good chance of getting this 2BR DVC trade for January with an ongoing search.  Make sure you include as many check-in dates as possible, not just a single Saturday check-in, if possible.

FWIW, we stayed at an Orlando Marriott this year the same week you're going in 2009.  We had a pretty good selection of Marriott resorts from which to choose when we confirmed the trade around November for January.  We spent our time at Sea World and Universal so we didn't need a DVC trade for that trip.  Anyhow, I'd hold out with your ongoing search until November, before giving up on a 2BR DVC for the 2nd week of January.  That's just me.  HTH!


----------



## spookykennedy (Jun 7, 2008)

I have seen a few 2BRs in Jan. in the past, so as long as you are sure your trader can pull DVC, I would hold out. We just grabbed two 1BR OKW units b/c we didn't want to risk getting a 2BR and we have 5.


----------



## djp (Jun 8, 2008)

it is a 2br starwood ski week, and I have pulled 2br's at DVC for other dates, so  think I have a decent chance, just a little nervous


----------



## FLYNZ4 (Jun 9, 2008)

DVC has been allowing 5 in a 1BR.   The bigger issue is comfort.   If I had to use an aerobed in a 1BR... it would probably be in the entry area in front of the entry door.   i would not want bigger than a twin size.

2BR units are most popular at SSR and DVO.  I have a 2BR unit for SSR in Jan'09 which came up at about the 11 month mark.  BWV, BCV and VWL seem to be much harder this year.   I think Jan is the 2nd easiest month to get at DVC.

/Jim


----------

